# No more advice



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As the topic says, I won't give out anymore advice on how to fix flyer engines or tenders.....Now that I have your attention, I finally gave up on my 336 tender as I just couldn't figure out what was wrong with it..I may have an inkling though...Anyways, I took the tender to the shop where I frequent as they are the GODS of flyer, and they will surely fix it,lol...The problem was I couldn't get the engine to go into forward, only reverse. I swapped out the wires going to the lower fingers, and then I got only forward, and no reverse. I tried everything I could for 2 days without any success so off she went.One of the problems I was facing is that I was using a 4 wire loco as a test mule for a 5 wire tender.YA CAN'T DO THAT!! They are wired differently!!! I didn't know that.After I got my 336 together, I was using a 4 wire tender,( another one of my test mules), to try and power up the 336.. YA CAN'T DO THAT EITHER!! After grabbing my K335 tender and hooking up the harness to the 336, off she went!! Man I'm stupid!! So now I have to go over to the shop with my 336 and have them test the tender they have of mine with the engine..I'm still having trouble with the 5th wire but hope to straighten that out.. Sooooooooooooo, I do not feel qualified to hand out advice anymore...............But I'll still do it,lol.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

You are approaching true wisdom. I recall Werner von Braun's assessment of the US rocket program when he was smuggled from Germany to the US in the aftermath of WWII. He said that we had not made anywhere enough mistakes to understand how rockets work. An old Italian proverb, Sbaliando s'impara..one learns by making mistakes. By that measure, I am amongst the smartest on the planet.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyernut,
You need to go light on yourself, LOL. I would not have realized the 5th wire was such a hassle, I always thought is was just for direct voltage to the headlight & smoke unit.

It is nice that you have a shop close by for assistance and parts, there aren't many of those left.

Keep us informed and let us know what the issue turned out to be,
Aflyer


----------

